# my beautiful bengal



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

thought i'd post some pics of my baby girl button 


















































































































thanks for looking


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, Button is gorgeous._


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

She is beautiful


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

What a handsome kitty you have there! He's straight into the catnapping swag.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Fabulous colouring


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning pics..love the close up of the eyes..


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Stunning pics..love the close up of the eyes..


they're my favourites too. my attempt at being artistic


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

tattoogirl73 said:


> they're my favourites too. my attempt at being artistic


Well Done..


----------



## AvelingArtworks (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful, indeed. Gorgeous, even!


----------

